# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about the Russian alphabet lesson masterrussian.com/blalphabet.shtml

## Unregistered

Зачеm Наm Браги, если у Нас Такие ДруЗЬя? What does this mean?

----------


## Pomruskie

Who needs enemies, when you have such friends

----------


## chaika

With friends like this who needs enemies? It's sarcasm.

----------

